# VPSWiki.us Looking For Providers History!



## Mun (Jun 3, 2013)

I have PM'd a ton of the hosts around here, and many have resulted to ignoring me.  

I guess I just need to try a new strategy, so if you could please post a simple history of your company, links to things you find relevant (TOS, AUP, Twitter, Facebook, etc.), and some test IPs & files it would be very much appreciated.

If you feel like going above the call of duty you can also post:

wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null

dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync; unlink test

Some links to reviews 

and a logo.

Here is some examples I made:

http://vpswiki.us/providers/bluevm

http://vpswiki.us/providers/catalysthost

Here is some examples community members made:

http://vpswiki.us/providers/ramnode

http://vpswiki.us/providers/solidshellsecurity

In any case, I really want to make this a great resource, and I need all of your help to get it there. If you fell like doing it yourself then by all means go for it. 

I am also looking for hosts that will allow hosting of these: http://vpswiki.us/looking_for_providers


DDOS Mitigation

Game Servers

IRC

Minecraft

Nmap Sweeping

Pornography(legal)

Proxies (public)

Proxies (private)

Tor

Torrents(legal)

VPNs

ZNC/BNC




Anyways, please and thank you,

Mun


----------



## Mun (Jun 3, 2013)

@TruvisT Thank you


----------



## TruvisT (Jun 3, 2013)

Mun said:


> @TruvisT Thank you


Just doing what I can to help get your idea going!


----------



## shovenose (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi, ShoveHost can do Minecraft Hosting on our VPS or Dedicated.

We allow legal pornography on our Dedicated, VPS, and reseller, and on our normal web hosting as well but we don't really like it on there, so VPS/Dedicated for that.

We allow torrent on dedicated no problem. low resource and non-abusive torrent is fine on VPS, however we will suspend it if resources are abused.

VPNs are good on our VPS hosting service.

Web servers? Of course we're awesome for that


----------



## Mun (Jun 3, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Hi, ShoveHost can do Minecraft Hosting on our VPS or Dedicated.
> 
> We allow legal pornography on our Dedicated, VPS, and reseller, and on our normal web hosting as well but we don't really like it on there, so VPS/Dedicated for that.
> 
> ...


Mind linking me some history and test files so I can make a provider profile


----------



## NodeBytes (Jun 3, 2013)

@mun - If you or any providers need/want any writing or information digging done, let me know.


----------



## Mun (Jun 3, 2013)

bcarlsonmedia said:


> @mun - If you or any providers need/want any writing or information digging done, let me know.


Its an open wiki so if you want go right ahead and post post post


----------



## NodeBytes (Jun 4, 2013)

How do I add a provider?


----------



## Mun (Jun 4, 2013)

goto http://www.vpswiki.us/providers/<name of provider> and click on the right hand side create page, and then start writing. 

http://vpswiki.us/wiki/policies#basic_form_for_providers <-- template for providers


----------



## shovenose (Jun 4, 2013)

Mun said:


> Mind linking me some history and test files so I can make a provider profile


Sure, tomorrow morning


----------



## drmike (Jun 4, 2013)

Good work @Mun.  The wiki really is starting to take shape.  

I like the profiles you have so far.  Some interesting/helpful/neat info.   

Keep going with it.  Providers are busy folks, so often a tad hard to reach.

My recommendation ---  create a form or something similar they can fill out to get some info to get started.  

I'd signup with each provider and get into their ticketing system and try contacting them that way.


----------



## Mun (Jun 4, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Good work @Mun.  The wiki really is starting to take shape.
> 
> I like the profiles you have so far.  Some interesting/helpful/neat info.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions.

http://vpswiki.us/wiki/policies#basic_form_for_providers <-- wiki form, but I think you mean a form of fill X out.

Let me look into it


----------



## Mun (Jun 4, 2013)

@bcarlsonmedia

Thanks


----------



## blergh (Jun 4, 2013)

I understand that you might have good intentions, but PM'ing people with a generic copy-pasted message about how you want to "add them to your website" doesn't really make me that interested.


----------



## mikho (Jun 4, 2013)

here is a mindmap I did when I was thinking of the idea a year ago. Perhaps this can give you some more ideas?


----------



## Mun (Jun 4, 2013)

blergh said:


> I understand that you might have good intentions, but PM'ing people with a generic copy-pasted message about how you want to "add them to your website" doesn't really make me that interested.


Would you rather I sent threatening letters?

Mun


----------



## Mun (Jun 4, 2013)

Ohhh @Shovenose, it is past morning where you are at...


----------



## mikho (Jun 4, 2013)

Mun said:


> Ohhh @Shovenose, it is past morning where you are at...


You know young people, they do like to be up all night and sleep all day


----------



## shovenose (Jun 4, 2013)

Mun said:


> Ohhh @Shovenose, it is past morning where you are at...


Yep, I know. Sorry :'( 

Speedtest files can be browsed here:

http://speedtest.shovehost.com/

Test IP: 204.68.96.67

As for history, unless you want a detailed timeline which I could make, most of the relevant info is on the about page:

https://www.shovehost.com/about.php

Thank you.


----------



## Tux (Jun 4, 2013)

mikho said:


> here is a mindmap I did when I was thinking of the idea a year ago. Perhaps this can give you some more ideas?


That looks like something that Semantic MediaWiki would do well, but DokuWiki is a lot lighter and with a few tweaks and here it could do it too.

By the way @Mun, the default DokuWiki skin looks drab.


----------



## Mun (Jun 5, 2013)

Tux said:


> That looks like something that Semantic MediaWiki would do well, but DokuWiki is a lot lighter and with a few tweaks and here it could do it too.
> 
> By the way @Mun, the default DokuWiki skin looks drab.



I want to get it off the ground with content so it can be used, and then I will look into a new theme 

Mun

p.s. thx for posting ramnodes


----------



## Mun (Jun 6, 2013)

@Shovenose:

How does this look?

http://www.vpswiki.us/providers/shovehost


----------



## shovenose (Jun 7, 2013)

Mun said:


> @Shovenose:
> 
> 
> How does this look?
> ...


Awesome, thank you. I'll run a benchmark and paste it here for you


----------



## Mun (Jun 7, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Awesome, thank you. I'll run a benchmark and paste it here for you


Alrighty


----------

